# First Paph :(



## Sharid Kamal (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi guys, I am now to orchids and especially a slipper orchid! And this is my one and only! 
My Paphiopedilum Pacific Shamrock. It was looking really sad at the nursery, but against my better judgment, I bought it because I loved the flower it produces. A week or so after bringing it home, I found a snail chilling on one of the leaves.  I repotted asap, today I was inspecting it and noticed that the bigger leaves were getting more and more yellow. And then found this sore on one of the inner leaves. I also have some dead short leaves at the bottom. Can you guys advise me on the right course of action?

TIA!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2020)

Is that dark spot on the leaf or in the leaf? I can't
tell from the photo. I hope Ray reads your post.
I'm sure he can help.


----------



## Sharid Kamal (Apr 30, 2020)

Itis in the leaf, and from the research I did it is a bacterial issue. I talked to the nursery that I bought the plant from and the told me to cut the leaf off. Thanks for your response!


----------



## troy (Apr 30, 2020)

It's all through the crown....that whole growth will be unsaveable


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2020)

That's bacterial rot forming. You need to act fast. Dragon's Blood works well if can get ahold of some. Some folks mix DB with cinnamon and a little bit of children's glue (non-toxic) to make a paste then paint it all over the infected area, inside and out. Let it dry completely avoid watering the plant for a couple of weeks. Mist the uninfected leaves to keep it hydrated. Watch that the infected stops spreading and dries out. Then you can begin watering but always watch for returning areas. Use the cinnamon and glue only if you don't have Dragon's blood. Good luck.


----------



## Sharid Kamal (Apr 30, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> That's bacterial rot forming. You need to act fast. Dragon's Blood works well if can get ahold of some. Some folks mix DB with cinnamon and a little bit of children's glue (non-toxic) to make a paste then paint it all over the infected area, inside and out. Let it dry completely avoid watering the plant for a couple of weeks. Mist the uninfected leaves to keep it hydrated. Watch that the infected stops spreading and dries out. Then you can begin watering but always watch for returning areas. Use the cinnamon and glue only if you don't have Dragon's blood. Good luck.


Thank you for the information! I ended up cutting out the parts in the leaf that had it and also put cinnamon on the open wounds. Do I just look for pure Dragon's Blood? I live in Toronto and will buy from Amazon if I can. Will this work?

https://www.amazon.ca/Herb-Pharm-Dr...?keywords=dragons+blood&qid=1588260310&sr=8-9

I also noticed, that it bearly grows, are Paphs slow growers?

Thanks again!


----------



## Sharid Kamal (Apr 30, 2020)

Here are some more pictures. I tried using some cinnamon at the bottom as well. There were some dead leaves down there with I removed. Is that a new growth in the right picture?  My first Paph experience not going so well. LOL


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2020)

You need to mist the plant daily. Pull some of the moss away from the base of the plant that way you can get the moss damp as well without exposing the plant to too much moisture. 

Ck this one out. Twice as much vol for a little cheaper and it says its 100%


----------



## Sharid Kamal (Apr 30, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> You need to mist the plant daily. Pull some of the moss away from the base of the plant that way you can get the moss damp as well without exposing the plant to too much moisture.
> 
> Ck this one out. Twice as much vol for a little cheaper and it says its 100%
> View attachment 19748



K, I will mist daily (avoiding the crowns) and move some more of the moss. I

will have to buy the blood from the far superior amazon.com not ca  

Did I do the right thing cutting the leaves? Thanks for all your help, you are awesome!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2020)

Sharid, don't get discouraged. Slipper orchids
aren't the easiest orchids to grow and it's a
learning curve...try and then try again to see
what works for you.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2020)

Rick where did you find the Blue Organix DB?
You've used it?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2020)

well done for you quick action. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sharid Kamal (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 4, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> You need to mist the plant daily. Pull some of the moss away from the base of the plant that way you can get the moss damp as well without exposing the plant to too much moisture.
> 
> Ck this one out. Twice as much vol for a little cheaper and it says its 100%
> View attachment 19748


 
I have this one from Amazon. It has been working like a charm on my Phrags.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 4, 2020)

Sharid, don't get discouraged. It sounds like you are on the right track with removing the leave and coating with cinnamon. How were the roots when you repotted this plant? You mentioned that it was sad looking in the nursery. It may need some TLC to return it to its full strength.


----------

